# Windows XP to ipod touch [Moved from XP]



## trinity57 (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure if this is there right topic for this forum but here it goes:

Just bought a ipod touch............. I have information on my palm zire72 that I would like to transfer. Have had some suggestions.......but the first problem is getting my modem to reconize the itouch. The itouch does find the wireless modem(Gateway 2wire) but it will not except the the password which I assume is the the keycode for the modem. I have been told that the Windows XP with not mesh with the itouch because of the different OS between the two. 
Is this a Windows XP problem? itouch problem? or a Gateway 2wire problem?

Any and all suggestions would be welcome!!!!!!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP to ipod touch*

Hi and welcome to TSF !

The password is the wep or wpa network key the wireless modem/router is setup with. The itouch supports wep, wpa and wpa2. Try to enter the key in all caps (hit the shift key for each letter).

If you don't remember what the key is enter the modem/router configuration screen (http://192.168.1.1) and set a new wpa one. Once you'll save the settings the wireless devices that use the old key will get disconnected so you'll need to configure them with the new key. For your computers running XP that are connected wirelessly to your network : start => run => control ncpa.cpl => right-click the wireless connection => properties => go to the wireless networks tab, select your wireless network, click properties and enter the new network key (make sure the network authentication and data encryption settings are set properly).

If you're 100% sure you know the proper key and it still won't let you connect I'll move you to the apple/mac support section.


----------



## trinity57 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Windows XP to ipod touch*

Thanks for the reply.

I did as you described but the is no wireless network indicated only my high speed.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP to ipod touch*

I'll move you to the mac support section cause I really don't know enough about Ipods.

Aren't you supposed to connect the iTouch to the computer using an USB cable ? From there if it's setup properly you should be able to transfer data between the iTouch and the computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can not transfer info to the iPod over the WiFi. The only way to get calendar and contact info on the iPod is to either enter it in manually, or sync it with the computer via iTunes. The thing to remember is that the iPod touch is not a PDA, it is a media player with some nice extras.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

From what I know about the iPod Touch, you will have to sync the data between the Zire and your computer (I hardly use Windows, so I'm not sure what you'd use there). Then you need to find a way to sync the data between the computer and the iPod Touch. The important thing is to find a common program that can handle data from both. I'd start by seeing what you can use to sync calendar data, contacts, etc. with the iPod Touch, then looking for a way to transfer the data either directly from the Zire to the program the iPod will use or from the program the Zire currently uses to the program the iPod will use.

I assume the Zire is syncing data with Palm Desktop. Do you have a program set up to sync data between the computer and the iPod Touch? I'd see if Outlook or Thunderbird works for transferring the data.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a touch, and like I said, you have to use iTunes. iTunes can see your Outlook contacts and calendars, and send that info to the iPod touch.


----------

